# Getting cold, space heaters?



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello everyone, 
It's getting colder lately and I've been in the lookout to buy a space heater for my bird. 
I already have an oil type heater but I don't like to move it much from one room to another especially since it would mean moving it upstairs to where the birdy sleeps. This heater is of the Pelonis make, and I've read that they don't use teflon (ptfe) on their heaters. I've used it last year on my birds sleeping and staying room, and she's been quite well. The problem is that I can't find anymore of these heaters on the stores. 

So, do you guys know a good heater that doesn't contain ptfe coating or any ptfe at all actually? I tried doing some research and read that DeLonghi makes good, no-ptfe heaters... any of you have any experience with this type or any others maybe? I'd appreciate the help!


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

I just bought this one a couple of weeks ago:

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...word=peloni+heater&storeId=10051#.UPTKSxxRxCc

This is what I found @ http://pelonis.com/faq.htm 
"Q: Are any Pelonis heaters made from Teflon or T-Fal as these material can be dangerous to pets?

A: No. Pelonis heaters are not made from these materials."


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Something like a radiator electric heater is what you want. I am no help of which ones exactly since you are in the US and I don’t know which ones are the best, or which ones you shouldn’t use… just make sure you check with the manufacturer first that there is no PTFE coatings.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

The one from Home Depot has oil in it which when warmed up with electricity gives out radiant heat. I would think that would be fine.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

I did see the Pelonis one in the Home Depot web, but when I went to the store the box that was advertised as Pelonis (the item number from the web actually matched this product) didn't have the brand name on it. We even asked the workers if it was in fact Pelonis, so they went out of their way to open the box up and check if the brand name would be on the product and found nothing. I don't think I want to buy something suspicious like that. Same product in different Home Depot locations too. 

BabyMoo, does yours have a brand name printed on it?


----------

